# Folic Acid, Citicoline and Dopamine



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been meaning to post this for a few weeks. I give all credit to rwac from the Imminst.org forum. You should all be reading that forum, it has TONS of valuable information.

http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=35514&view=findpost&p=365496

This study is interesting. It states that taking CDP choline, which is a source of phosphatidyl choline, increases dopamine receptor density. This is good because it makes your brain more sensitive to whatever levels of dopamine are present.



> Changes in brain striatum dopamine and acetylcholine receptors induced by chronic CDP-choline treatment of aging mice.R. Giménez, J. Raïch, and J. AguilarDepartment of Biochemistry, Faculty of Pharmacy, University of Barcelona, Spain.
> Abstract1. Spiroperidol binding (dopamine D2 receptors) and quinuclidinyl benzilate binding (muscarinic receptors) in striata of 19-month old mice was analyzed for animals that had received chronic administration of cytidine 5'-diphosphocholine (CDP-choline) incorporated into the chow consumed (100 or 500 mg kg-1 added per day) for the 7 months before they were killed.
> 
> 2. Treated animals displayed an increase in the dopamine receptor densities of 11% for those receiving 100 mg kg-1 and 18% for those receiving 500 mg kg-1 as compared to the control aged animals that had received no CDP-choline. Control animals showed, from 2 months to 19 months of life, a 28% decrease in the receptor density. No change in the affinity of the receptors for spiroperidol was found in the treated or untreated animals.
> ...


This is the item in question

http://www.iherb.com/CDP-Choline-Citi-Coline

Regarding Folic acid..

FA goes through 5 steps before it's converted into the active form, methylfolate. Now, it seems that 50% of the population is deficient in any 1 of those 5 enzymes. Even if your blood levels are normal, if it's not getting converted, you're not getting any benefits.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-methylfolate

Folic acid is needed for proper dopamine production, along with all the other stuff we've talked about here.

folates appear to influence the rate of synthesis of tetrahydrobiopterin (BH4)

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/431514_sidebar1

Tetrahydrobiopterin is a cofactor of the three aromatic amino acid hydroxylase enzymes, used in the biosynthesis of the neurotransmitters serotonin, melatonin, dopamine, noradrenaline, adrenaline and nitric oxide.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetrahydrobiopterin

Luckily, you can buy folic acid in its active form, Methyfolate. I haven't tried this myself. My order should arrive tomorrow so I'll post any changes I experience.

_http://www.iherb.com/Metafolin-Folate-or-5-MTHF-5-Methyl-Tetrahydrofolate__

_


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

*good*

Sound interesting, thanks :yes


----------



## kurdt (Dec 21, 2009)

Manganese still working well for you, Beggiatoa?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Still is, but I took a break from it. I was diagnosed with a distal axonopathy ( which probably explains all my crazy symptoms) and I'm off most of my supplements pending further testing.

However, I noticed something interesting. It seems that while I was on manganese, I "learned" how to be social. This stuck with me so that even now, I don't feel anxious in social situation, even while I'm not using supplements.


----------



## chrono (Feb 10, 2010)

Alpha GPC has been shown to increase dopamine output, as well. I chose it over CDP-choline because it seemed to edge it out slightly in cognitive enhancing/neuroregenerative effects, and in some people's recommendations. The Delano Report has a very interesting article about the similarities, and the differences in their mechanisms. It recommends taking both, which seems like a great idea.

I use it mainly to help with piracetam's ACh depletion. Its effect is very subtle, but I feel like it changes my headspace slightly if I take 600mg/day. Can't say I've noticed any pronounced effect on SA or ADD, I think it's more something that you take for its proven neurochemical benefits, rather than a subjective feeling. OTOH, I didn't really give it any time by itself, and I did notice some improvements in mood and motivation at the time which I attributed to Magnesium supplementation. More experimentation might be warranted.

Only downside is that if I take ALCAR on the same day as a proper GPC dose, I get some annoying/detrimental signs of excess choline (neck & shoulder pain, tension headache). I'm hoping this becomes possible again once I've been on ALCAR for a while, because I'd like various long-term effects of the GPC.

Folic acid sounds very interesting. Did you ever get a chance to try it out, with your diagnosis and trip? (very jealous you spent so much time in Japan, btw)



Beggiatoa said:


> However, I noticed something interesting. It seems that while I was on manganese, I "learned" how to be social. This stuck with me so that even now, I don't feel anxious in social situation, even while I'm not using supplements.


That's very, very encouraging. I'm all for enhancing quality of life through pharmacology, but it's even better when you can bring that improvement back with you and incorporate it into your brain's "rest state."


----------

